# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Cymbalta κανείς;

## Tasos75

Ζήτησα προχθές από το γιατρό μου να αλλάξω το ρεμερόν γιατί εκτός από το ότι ανοίγει πολύ την όρεξη με παραλύει. Μισή ώρα αφού το πάρω είμαι νεκρός στο κρεβάτι. Για ποτό ούτε συζήτηση κατά την περίοδο θεραπείας. Με δύο μπύρες έχω τελειώσει. Μου έγραψε το cymbalta. Από σήμερα λέω να το ξεκινήσω. Αν κάποιος έχει προσωπική άποψη για τις παρενέργειες του χαπιού ας γράψει καμιά γραμμή.
Να στε καλά!

----------


## Παστελι

Taso τι φαρμακα ειναι αυτα περιπου?καλη συνεχια .

----------


## Tasos75

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> Taso τι φαρμακα ειναι αυτα περιπου?καλη συνεχια .


Είναι φαρμάκι για όλες τις χρήσεις  :Smile: 
Είναι εκλεκτικοί αναστολείς της σεροτονίνης και νορεπινεφρίνης νομίζω. Εγώ θα τα πάρω για αντιμετώπιση δυσθυμίας και άγχους και απλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος/α από εδώ μέσα τα έχει \"δοκιμάσει\".

----------


## BANNA

Τάσο τα cymbalta τα παίρνω εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες και όπως έλεγαν οι οδηγίες τώρα αρχίζουν να φαίνονται τα θετικά τους αποτελέσματα. Αν διαβάσεις τις παρενέργειες θα δεις πως πολλές από αυτές έχουν ποσοστό 1 στους 10 και αυτό πράγματι ισχύει γιατί πέρασα πολύ άσχημα στην αρχή αλλά δεν το έβαλα κάτω και συνέχισα τη λήψη και οι παρενέργειες έφυγαν. Συγγεκριμμένα είχα εφύδρωση στον ύπνο, ξηροστομία, ναυτία, στομαχικές διαταραχές, κεφαλόπονο κλπ αλλά έκανα υπομονή και τώρα είμαι μια χαρά. Μάθε από σχετικές ιστοσελίδες κι άλλες πληροφορίες θα σου είναι χρήσιμες. Έγώ είδα ότι είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό τελευταίας γενιάς και πιστεύω ότι θα με βοηθήσει πολύ. Ηδη έχω αποτελέσματα κάλα. Ο γιατρός μου τα έγραψε για αγχώδη διαταραχή και πιστεύω πως είμαι σε καλό δρόμο. Νιώθω ήρεμη χωρίς να είμαι όμως χαζοχαρούμενη ακόμη....

----------


## arktos

τάσο, γεια σου.τα cymbalta τα παίρνω 1- 2 μήνες τώρα και τα θεωρώ πολύ ελαφρά.τουλάχιστον σε μένα έτσι έδρασαν.εγώ πάσχω από μανιοκατάθλιψη.

----------


## BANNA

Αρκτο και μένα ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι είναι ελαφρά. Εσύ είδες βελτίωση από τα cymbalta ?
Εχεις παρενέργειες από τη λήψη τους τώρα?

----------


## arktos

βάννα, καλησπέρα.μια μικρή βελτίωση είδα.κάποιες φορές νιώθω αναγούλες με το φαγητό.

----------


## BANNA

Αρκτο ευχαριστώ. Σου εύχομαι υπομονή και καλή ανάρρωση!

----------


## Tasos75

Βάννα και Άρκτο σας ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. Οι παρενέργειες του cymbalta τις πρώτες μέρες ήταν κουραστικές. Σήμερα έκλεισα βδομάδα από την ημέρα που το άρχισα και τα συμπτώματα σιγά σιγά εξασθενούν. Η διάθεσή μου έχει καλυτερέψει και το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι δυσκολεύομαι να κοιμηθώ. Δύο πράγματα που παρατήρησα είναι ότι μου έχει δώσει ένα sex boost ας το πούμε έτσι και παρατηρώ επίσης ελαφρά τριχόπτωση, ελπίζω να μην μείνει ξυπόλυτο το σκάλπ μου!
Να είστε καλά!

----------


## arktos

ωχ, αυτό που είπες για τη τριχόπτωση τώρα το σκέφτηκα.

----------


## arktos

είχα πολύ πλούσια μαλλιά και τώρα μου έχει μείνει το 1/3.αλλά ο γιατρός επιμένει πως δεν είνια από αυτό.

----------


## Tasos75

Αυτό που είπες για το 1/3 το εννοούσες??? Γιατί μετά παίζει να θέλω άλλα χάπια για την κατάθλιψη λόγω καράφλας!

----------


## BANNA

Παιδιά ποια συσκευασία cybalta παίρνετε ? των 30 ή των 60mg ? γιατί εγώ μόλις είπα στον νευρολόγο μου ότι είχα βελτίωση μου έδωσε των 60mg και ανησυχώ για τις παρενέργεις. Είδα κι έπαθα να στρώσω την κατάσταση με των 30 mg και μια και ήταν ελαφρά μου αύξησε τη δόση. Μου είπε όμως να μην ανησυχώ για τις παρενέργειες που είναι ψιλοπράματα και να μην ασχολούμαι με αυτές γιατί αυθυποβάλομαι και τις εμφανίζω. Ισως και να έχει δίκιο....

----------


## Tasos75

Βάννα εμένα με ξεκίνησε κατευθείαν με τα 60mg. Έχω κλείσει ακριβώς 2 εβδομάδες που το παίρνω και οι περισσότερες παρενέργειες έχουν εξαφανιστεί εκτός από τις διεσταλμένες κόρες ματιών κάποιες ώρες της ημέρας και κάποια ήπια υπερδιέγερση πού και πού η οποία όμως δεν είναι ενοχλητική. Μου είπε ότι τα 30mg θα τα ξεκινήσω κατά τη διακοπή της θεραπείας η οποία μάλλον θα με πάει κανά χρόνο ακόμα. Νιώθω αρκετά καλά πάντως αν και περνάω πολύ δύσκολες φάσεις στη ζωή μου. Θεωρώ ότι μου ταίριαξε καλύτερα από το ρεμερόν που είχε κατασταλτική δράση.
Ερώτηση, αλκοόλ πίνεις ή στο έχει απαγορεύσει ο γιατρός σου?

----------


## BANNA

Ρώτησα το γιατρό ειδκά για το αλκοόλ και μου είπε ότι μπορώ να πίνω. Παρόλα αυτά όμως όταν πίνω νίωθω πολύ περίεργα, μια υπερδιέγερση, ένα κάτι σαν σούπερ γούμαν.. Σε κάποιο site διάβασα ότι πρέπει να το αποφεύγουμε. Ειδικότερα διάβασα ότι δεν πρέπει να τρώμε πολύ σοκολάτα, μπανανές, υδατάνθρακες και αλκοόλ γιατί ανεβάζουν την σεροτονίνη και επειδή εμείς παίρνουμε αρκετή από cymbalta μπορεί να έχουμε προσωρινά πρόβλημα, που εκδηλώνεται με πυρετό και αλλά συμπτώματα.
Α! να προσθέσω ακόμη ότι έχω κι εγώ ελαφρά τριχόπτωση και αν δεν το γράφατε εσείς, δεν θα το είχα συνδιάσει με το cymbalta. Ελπίζω να οφείλεται στην Ανοιξη ή στις ξανθές βαφές κλπ που χρησιμοποιώ, γιατί αν υποψιαστώ ότι θα μείνω καραφλή, Θα πεθαάνωω που έλεγε και η χήρα του Λαζόπουλου.

----------


## Tasos75

Ίσως θα έπρεπε μαζί με τα χάπια να μας δίνουν και μια περούκα. Δεν θα το αντέξω να μείνω φαλακρός. Αυτό που με ενοχλεί κάπως είναι ότι αν και η διάθεσή μου έχει βελτιωθεί δεν έχει μειωθεί το άγχος μου όσο θα ήθελα. Μακάρι να δω βελτίωση και σε αυτό το θέμα γιατί προτιμώ να είμαι στεναχωρημένος παρά αγχωμένος.

----------


## vodabarbie

τριχοπτωση?και με αυτο το νεο φαρμακο?εγω με την βενλαφαξινη εχασα πολυ μαλλι....και τωρα σκεφτομαι να δοκιμασω αυτο....ωχ,ελπιζω να μην συμβει το ιδιο...

----------


## Thanasis72

καλησπερα κ απο μενα σ ολους..
Αδερφε δεν ξερω το αλλο που λες αλλα τα Ρεμερον πετα τα οσο ποιο μακρυα μπορεις.Ακομα κ ελεφαντας δεν αντεχει..
Αυτο που λες για \'\'στο μισαωρο κοιμαμαι\'\' ισχυει για ολους οσους το εχουν δοκιμασει..
Και μονο που πολλοι γιατροι το συνταγογραφουν για πολλες περιπτωσεις φτανει..

----------


## eimai_poli_kala

Επιτέλους που ήσασταν βρε παιδιά!!!Έψαχνα εδώ και πολύ καιρο να βρω καποιους που να ζητήσω τη γνώμη τους.Όμως έγινε το αντίθετο, ήρθε η ώρα να πω τη δική μου γνώμη και να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ.
Παίρνω το Cybalta εδώ και 6 μήνες και είμαι πολυ ευχαριστημένη. Στην αρχή όμως οι πρώτες 2-3 μέρες ήταν σκέτος εφιάλτης, δε μπορούσα να σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι ούτε για νερό, νόμιζα οτι ήμουν παράλυτη, θα το θυμάμαι για πάντα αυτό και φυσικά θα κάνω τα πάντα να μην ξαναπάρω τέτοιου είδους φάρμακα. Αυτό με την τριχόπτωση δεν το παρατήρησα ίσωσ γιατί είχα και απο πριν αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει οτι έμεινα και φαλακρή. Πάντως οφείλω να ομολογήσω οτι είναι καλό φάρμακο και ελαφρύ. Δεν έχω πάρει άλλα φάρμακα γενικότερα αλλά είμαι καλά σε συνδιασμό και με την ψυχοθεραπεία που κάνω φυσικά γιατί τα φάρμακα από μόνα τους δε νομίζω να κάνουν αποτελεσματική δουλειά. Αυτά είναι μόνο να φύγουν τα συμπτώματα αλλά δε σου δίνουν λύση στον τρόπο της σκέψης. Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.
Φιλιά πολλά και μην το βάζεται κάτω!!!!

----------


## Sofia

ωραιο κ αισιοδοξο νικ, αισιοδοξο κ ελπιδοφορο μνμ :Smile: 

καλως ήρθες eimai_poli_kala :Smile: 

καλη συνεχεια :Smile:

----------


## Tasos75

Για όσους παίρνουν το Cymbalta και είδαν τριχόπτωση:

Χθες τελικά μετά από τρεις μήνες χρήσης του φαρμάκου επισκέφτηκα δερματολόγο ο οποίος μου εξέτασε το τριχωτό της κεφαλής. 
Αποτελέσματα: Ελαφριά αραίωση και πολύ αδύμανη τρίχα.

Εγώ! που το μαλλί μου ήταν σύρμα!

Τέλος πάντων, μου έδωσε θεραπεία για την τριχόπτωση και μου είπε οτι αν δεν δω αποτέλεσμα σε ένα μήνα να αλλάξω χάπι!

----------


## shifter

Τα παίρνω για 2 χρόνια σχεδόν παιδιά.Καλό είναι για να σε βάλει σε κίνηση.Μηδέν παρενέργειες για μένα.Το κόψιμο είναι λιγάκι δύσκολο.Εξαρτάται πάντα και πόσο τα φοβάσαι αυτά.Το έχω κόψει ξερά 2 3 φορές.Δέν είναι και τόσο τραγικό.Τώρα διαφορά στα μαλλία νομίζω δεν είδα.Δέν ξέρω τι να σας πώ. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι οτι το άγχος κλπ προκαλούν τριχοπτωση και όχι τα διάφορα φάρμακα.

----------


## arktos

arisva, το έψαξα.
έχεις δίκιο το έπαιρνα.
αλλά ξέρεις τί, το μόνο που θυμάμαι είναι η τριχόπτωση.

----------


## tiny_spot

πρώτη μου μέρα σήμερα με το φαρμακάκι (αγχώδης διαταραχή) ...καινούργια στην παρέα...αγχώθηκα λίγο με αυτά που διάβασα παιδιά, ελπίζω να πάει καλά...μέχρι τώρα έπαιρνα arvifax που είναι παρόμοιο, αλλά με είχε κάνει θερμοσίφωνο από την πίεση, οπότε το αλλάξαμε....ευχηθείτε καλή τύχη  :Wink:

----------


## futurestep

Καλησπέρα και από μένα λαμβάνω το σκεύασμα εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες και μπορώ να πω ότι πάω αρκετά καλά , τριχόπτωση δεν έχω παρατηρήσει (τουλάχιστον ακόμα ), έχω παρατηρήσει όμως ότι έχω αποκτήσει καθυστερημένη εκσπερμάτωση , έχει διαπιστώσει κάποιος το ίδιο ?

----------


## VasilisA

Δεν νομίζω η τριχοπτωση να είναι από τα φαρμακα.
Γενικα τα αντικαταθλιπτικά που επιδρουν στην σεροτονινη κανουν περιπου 10 με 12 μερες για να φανουν τα αποτελεσματα.Οι πρωτες ημέρες είναι αρκετα δυσκολες μιας και ο οργανισμος προσπαθει να αφομοιώσει μια ξενη ουσια.Στις περισσότερες περιπτωσεις εμφανίζονται συμπτωματα που μας αγχωνουν περισσότερο όπως ζαλαδες ναυτιες αυπνία κτλ.Δεν θα πρεπει να ανησυχείτε για αυτά αλλα να εστιάσετε στο προβλημα σας.
Προτείνω πάντως να δοκιμασετε μεθοδους απεξαρτησης επισκεπτόμενοι έναν ψυχολογο και όχι ψυχιατρο.
Το προβλημα σας δεν είναι σωματικο αλλα ψυχολογικό και αυτό πρέπει να το καταλαβετε. Τα σωματικα σας συμπτωματα είναι αποτελεσμα των αγχωδων διαταραχων σας. 
Καταλάβετε ότι η υγεια σας εξαρτάται από την διαθεση σας και αυτή αλλάζει μονο με τη βοηθεια ειδικου

----------


## Φένια

Παιδιά γειά σας, έψαχνα στο internet να βρω πληροφορίες για το cymbalta και έπεσα πάνω σας...... Παίρνω το cymbalta 30 mg εδώ και τέσσερεις μέρες και δεν σας κρύβω ότι φοβάμαι λιγάκι τις παρενέργειες.....έχω αναγούλες...!
Ύστερα απο υποτροπή που είχα πριν ένα χρόνο η γιατρός μου έβγαλε σιγά σιγά το χάπι που έπαιρνα ως τότε και μου έδωσε entact 20mg και remeron 30mg. Και επειδή δεν είδα την τρομερή βελτίωση μου βγάζει τώρα το remeron και το αντικαθιστά με το cymbalta.
Με το remeron έπεφτα σε χειμερία νάρκη και έπαιρνα εύκολα κιλά.
Έχω ταλαιπωρηθεί πολύ τον τελευταίο χρόνο.... αλλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω απο κάποιον που έχει πάρει το ίδιο χάπι πως λειτούργησε σ'αυτόν.....
Έναν κόμπο στο λαιμό που νοιώθω στον λαιμό μου είναι παρενέργεια?

----------


## Φένια

Κανεις?????

----------


## grnikos

> Κανεις?????


Δεν νομίζω να είναι παρενέργεια...
Προσωπικά τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα (tca,ssri,snri,tetrac)...παρενέργειες διάφορες αλλά κόμπο στο λαιμό δεν ένιωσα..
Τώρα που σου απαντώ μπορεί να έχει ήδη περάσει

----------


## Φένια

Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πως περίμενα μια απάντηση! Είχα απογοητευτεί.... Σ' ευχαριστώ που μου απάντησες grnikos!
Ο κόμπος στο λαιμό ήταν μάλλον προέρτιο του στρεπτόκοκκου που με έπιασε μετά. 
Έχεις πάρει δηλαδή και cymbalta? Τι αποτελέσματα είχε σε εσένα?

----------


## Φένια

Grnikos τι έγινε, μήπως δεν είχες και τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα?

----------


## Φένια

Βρε Grniko που χάθηκες?  :Frown: 
Έχεις πάει cymbalta?

----------

